# 2yrs off the stinkies and counting...



## delon (9/12/17)

I started on a pen style and two yts down the line I'm running a Pico Dual and built my first dual coil setup yesterday, tri twist Clapton .18

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

Welcome to the forum @delon 
Congrats on the two years! Great achievement. Im sure your lungs are thanking you.
All the best with your vaping journey going forward
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (9/12/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @delon
> Congrats on the two years! Great achievement. Im sure your lungs are thanking you.
> All the best with your vaping journey going forward
> Enjoy your stay here


Will do,thanx mate..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/17)

welcome to the forum.and congrats on your build.do you mix your own juice yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/12/17)

Welcome here mate. You've done well and good luck on your journey forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (28/12/17)

Resistance said:


> welcome to the forum.and congrats on your build.do you mix your own juice yet


Nah, too lazy!


----------



## delon (28/12/17)

zadiac said:


> Welcome here mate. You've done well and good luck on your journey forward.


Thanx guys, appreciate it...


----------

